

Review our weekend project: Bundlenut - slewis

http://www.bundlenut.com<p>Its a really simple platform for making "bundles" of links and sharing them. Its alpha-ish right now so you might find some bugs. Release early etc.<p>All feedback appreciated!
======
VuongN
I really like it. It's a great project, guys. I like the art/design of it. I
get it right away. Just some thoughts:

1) If I am not mistaken, I think your jscrollpane code is acting very wonky on
some cases. jscrollpane default-styled scrollbar is popping up randomly.
Double check the test cases to make sure.

2) mixpanel api script is dynamically putting intself into the DOM (head)
multiple times

3) .directions a { text-decoration:none; } (for the "Make your own" button)

4) it seems that on initial load, the url-group pane goes up on any mouse
click (left/right) and then acts normally.

Hope that helps and good luck. I think it's a very neat idea.

(Also, just a personal preference, but "brought to you by [Bundlenut] or
[bundlenut.com]" look a bit nicer than "[www.bundlenut.com]")

-Vuong

~~~
slewis
Wow fantastic feedback. Consider all of this done. What browser/OS are you
using?

~~~
VuongN
Firefox 9.0.1/Windows 7

~~~
slewis
I fixed all the issues except 1). Sent you an email.

------
tstegart
Clickable link: <http://www.bundlenut.com>

------
sagacity
Looks cool :) Like it. Some quick suggestions:

1) Show the URL of each link following the Title/Description (search-result
style)

2) Make a browsable directory of topics/categories (possibly two levels:
Topic/Sub-Topic, general web directory style). Next, allow bundle creators to
submit/tag each bundle under a category.

This way, users interested in finding/browsing links of particular topics can
find them all easily.

HTH and all the best. (Let me know if you need any more specifics/help - we've
been building general/niche directories for almost a decade.)

~~~
slewis
Thanks! We'll let you know what we end up doing.

------
redwood
Some latency with synchronous calls on the editing page when a new row appears
(from down under, perhaps this is common for Australia web use).

~~~
slewis
Fixed.

------
hess
Looks good guys, I can see the uses for this

~~~
slewis
Thanks!

------
digitalbanana
looks pretty cool, some students from my university had a similar idea
<http://bundlr.com> you should check it out, they released a redesign some
weeks ago.

